# Selling my motorhome?



## barryd (Jan 18, 2021)

Just been discussing this with Michelle.  We are in two minds.  Ive wanted a newer van for years now and last year we managed just 17 nights away at Flamborough head and that was it. Covid, crap weather in August and it being busier than we would have liked had us heading home after just two and a half weeks.  Our trips normally were to mainland Europe for anything from four to six months.  The van is a 1996 Swift Kontiki 640 six berth which we will have had 13 years this spring.

There are several things I am considering.  My mobility right now is so bad I dont think I could do a long European trip anyway.  I reckon restrictions will be in place in one form or another all this year again, the van is getting on a bit and Im not keen to take it into Europe anymore even if there were no restrictions so my thoughts were to get a few jobs doing that need doing to the van, maybe take it for an early spring trip over to Flamborough again or possibly up to the Isle of Arran for a few weeks if restrictions allow and then sell it early summer.  It wont bother me if we never had a trip this year but I think it will bother Michelle otherwise I might have put it on the market around March time.

I will put off buying the newer van until next winter or early next year when I "hope" prices have come back down and more importantly more choice. (maybe they will maybe they wont).

A few things I dont know.

I have no idea really what its worth. Its well kitted out with solar, Camos Dome, Gaslow, Armitage Scooter rack (might even sell the scooter) and its in good dry condition inside for the age but a bit faded and tatty outside in places.  about 86000 miles I think. 2.5td.   Is it worth taking the Dome off and migrating it to the new van? Its also about 12 years old now. still works though. 

What will it be worth in this current climate?

Where would you advertise?

I also have concerns about viewings if we are still restricted.  I guess I would have to just let people look around it on their own due to social distancing etc and a test drive might not be possible.

All just at discussion level at the moment but any ideas or thoughts welcome.

The van has its own website, not updated for years but it gives you and any buyer an idea of what it is.

Adventures in Hank the Tank


----------



## mjvw (Jan 18, 2021)

My concerns are around buy new nearly new are diesel restrictions in the future  cost tax etc, also my current MH 95 plate stand me a nothing and is holding its price  so I will hang in. The  Swift Kontiki 640  could become a classic.
But its your call love the use of google sites.


----------



## barryd (Jan 18, 2021)

Surely a newer van will have less emissions restrictions on it than my Kontiki which every time you start it up from cold a hundred Polar Bears snuff it! 

I tried to get a Crit Air certificate for it a couple of years ago and it was unclassified! 

I wouldnt be buying new or even nearly new. Probably 7 to 10 years old, budget £30-40k.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 18, 2021)

My '95 Herald Templar was planned to last two years when I bought it nine years ago. You know the story. Retire and get a van to get the dream out of the system. The blasted thing keeps passing its MOT, and looking around it seems to have appreciated in price. I know its quirks and problems so why buy someone else's problems?


----------



## 2cv (Jan 18, 2021)

I think that in the current market you may be surprised at how much your van sells for. Of course the downside is that the replacement will also have a high price compared to maybe a couple of years ago. My van was built 9 years ago and I’ve recently seen similar for very close to what I paid new.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2021)

Just remember that a new van will be full of electronic wiz crap and emission things which go wrong and cost squillions to fix.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 18, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Just remember that a new van will be full of electronic wiz crap and emission things which go wrong and cost squillions to fix.



Could or can go wrong. 
Between work vans and campers covered many  miles with euro 5 & 6 vehicles. 
Electronic wiz crap expenses have been virtually zero. 
Can't cover the miles fast enough to keep up with emission zones these days.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Could or can go wrong.
> Between work vans and campers covered many  miles with euro 5 & 6 vehicles.
> Electronic wiz crap expenses have been virtually zero.
> Can't cover the miles fast enough to keep up with emission zones these days.


Vans here travel very short distances and the ex cleaning crap packs in, merk filter costs over a grand, not for me thank you.


----------



## barryd (Jan 18, 2021)

I think I kind of lost a bit of confidence in the van.  Which is odd as mechanically its rarely let me down. Daft things like punctures, exhaust falling off, fan belt snapping etc that required breakdown assistance but the kind of trips we do involve a lot of trips over the Alps, Pyrenees etc and I just wonder how long will an old van thats 24 years old cart us, a scooter and all our stuff on such lengthy and demanding trips before something catastrophic goes wrong?   Its probably psychological.

Its been the perfect van for us and I know every inch of it, every groan, noise, quirk, its like an old pair of comfy gloves.  Ill probably be heartbroken to see it go.  I just wondered if this year would be the right time if its hardly going to get used again and then maybe just maybe in the next year or so ill pick up the right replacement.

Half the reason I stuck with it so long is its been impossible to find a replacement with a rear lounge and enough payload to take the scooter. There are really only two or three alternatives and they are like hens teeth right now.


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 18, 2021)

Anyone who is thinking of selling a motorhome would be best doing so now due to high resale prices. I believe all estimated production is already sold in advanced orders so it could be a while before prices drop to pre covid levels. This means you will probably pat high for next van unless you leave it for a couple of years. You can always buy a caravan though. less money and lots of space then get rid and go back to a van when prices stabilise


----------



## Robmac (Jan 18, 2021)

I reckon it's worth a couple of grand Barry.

In fact as a favour I will offer you that right now, it will save you all the hassle of test drives etc. I'm good like that.

Just part of my good nature, you can buy me a few pints if you like by way of thanks.


----------



## Tookey (Jan 18, 2021)

barryd said:


> I think I kind of lost a bit of confidence in the van.  Which is odd as mechanically its rarely let me down. Daft things like punctures, exhaust falling off, fan belt snapping etc that required breakdown assistance but the kind of trips we do involve a lot of trips over the Alps, Pyrenees etc and I just wonder how long will an old van thats 24 years old cart us, a scooter and all our stuff on such lengthy and demanding trips before something catastrophic goes wrong?   Its probably psychological.
> 
> Its been the perfect van for us and I know every inch of it, every groan, noise, quirk, its like an old pair of comfy gloves.  Ill probably be heartbroken to see it go.  I just wondered if this year would be the right time if its hardly going to get used again and then maybe just maybe in the next year or so ill pick up the right replacement.
> 
> Half the reason I stuck with it so long is its been impossible to find a replacement with a rear lounge and enough payload to take the scooter. There are really only two or three alternatives and they are like hens teeth right now.


The only thing I can offer is there is a lot of 'value' as such in knowing every inch of your van and I say this as someone currently learning a new one, its possibly a tad more stressful than you remember. 

If it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## barryd (Jan 18, 2021)

This is what happen every time I start a thread about getting a new van.  I get persuaded to keep the flaming thing!!  

Actually if I do sell early on. The caravan idea is not a bad one.  Maybe get a seasonal pitch for the summer and then just flog it when I finally get a new van.  I dont have a suitable tow car of course.  Actually, its probably a load of extra hassle. 

I think its something we need to ponder over a bit longer.  A lot of it will depend on what happens with the pandemic of course. It cant be doing it much good just sitting on the drive month in month out not doing much though.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 18, 2021)

Do it!  

Very few things better than finding yourself around a new van, not that I've done it that many times though, and I've never bought a MH  just vans to convert. Thats exciting enough for me.


----------



## Tookey (Jan 18, 2021)

In reply to your question about value which is probably very debatable due to present demand, why dont you use Ebay auction with the minimum set at what you want for it rather than trying to determine it's worth if you get what I mean. Anything you get above that can be considered a bonus


----------



## barryd (Jan 18, 2021)

Tookey said:


> In reply to your question about value which is probably very debatable due to present demand, why dont you use Ebay auction with the minimum set at what you want for it rather than trying to determine it's worth if you get what I mean. Anything you get above that can be considered a bonus



Thanks. Thats an idea. I haven't got that far yet.  A lot of motorhomes seem to be classified ads.  I wonder if its cheaper than an auction. Not sure what percentage Ebay take but I know its a fair chunk for low priced stuff around 10-15% I think.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 19, 2021)

Always  a tuff call to sell a reliable older van .but how long will it  be before it becomes a money pit, tuff call


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 19, 2021)

If you are struggling to do long trips why sell to buy another ?
Ok for longer trips abroad a newer vehicle may be better.
Maybe sell now at a good price and buy again in 2022 or 20023 when travelling might be fun again !
If you are only planning UK easy enough to manage fixes and or get home !
Too busy gradually drop some of your clients...ahead !


----------



## suneye (Jan 19, 2021)

If you are going to sell an old motorhome now is the time to do it! Wait for the weather to warm up a little and people will be queuing up to buy older vans within their holiday budget.  I sold a 10 year old kayak last summer for what i'd paid for it, not the same thing I know but people are looking for things to do in the country. Then as someone else said wait a year and buy,  or hire one when you want to get away.  I know it is expensive to hire but how many holidays could you get out of 30k.  Also 30k would get you an awesome self build (or pay someone to build it for you) if you started with a eco friendly base vehicle. Our (not eco) self build cost 5k all in and we have something very comfortable.


----------



## barryd (Jan 19, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> If you are struggling to do long trips why sell to buy another ?
> Ok for longer trips abroad a newer vehicle may be better.
> Maybe sell now at a good price and buy again in 2022 or 20023 when travelling might be fun again !
> If you are only planning UK easy enough to manage fixes and or get home !
> Too busy gradually drop some of your clients...ahead !



I couldnt do a long trip right now because my knees are now so bad it would just become incredibly tiresome and difficult, plus I cant walk around anywhere.  The saving grace is the scooter as it gets us about so I do enjoy that more than anything but touring involves a hell of a lot of getting in and out, filling up and emptying, and lots of stuff on your feet that you wont notice if you dont have knee problems.  Going static like we have been doing in one spot is a lot easier.  I am hoping to lose weight and then eventually get new knees but how far away that will be I have no idea.  Everything has gone to pot with Covid sadly and my knees wont be a priority for the NHS and private would blow the motorhome budget!  

So I guess I was thinking of maybe a short trip this year in the UK, sell the van and get my health sorted, get covid behind us and then perhaps buy another one. If prices have gone down its a bonus if not then so be it.   Its just possible we wont get away anyway this year and the van will sit unused for another year if I dont sell it..

Tough decisions.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 19, 2021)

Why not rent a mobile home or a cottage and take the car. No toilet emptying or water filling. Despite having the van we still book a cottage a couple of times a year in a town and close to those important establishments we used to have called public houses I seem to remember.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 19, 2021)

barryd said:


> I couldnt do a long trip right now because my knees are now so bad it would just become incredibly tiresome and difficult, plus I cant walk around anywhere.  The saving grace is the scooter as it gets us about so I do enjoy that more than anything but touring involves a hell of a lot of getting in and out, filling up and emptying, and lots of stuff on your feet that you wont notice if you dont have knee problems.  Going static like we have been doing in one spot is a lot easier.  I am hoping to lose weight and then eventually get new knees but how far away that will be I have no idea.  Everything has gone to pot with Covid sadly and my knees wont be a priority for the NHS and private would blow the motorhome budget!
> 
> So I guess I was thinking of maybe a short trip this year in the UK, sell the van and get my health sorted, get covid behind us and then perhaps buy another one. If prices have gone down its a bonus if not then so be it.   Its just possible we wont get away anyway this year and the van will sit unused for another year if I dont sell it..
> 
> Tough decisions.


Will anyone get a trip this year ?
If you can get a good price maybe sell now ?
Difficult decisions as you say


----------



## witzend (Jan 19, 2021)

barryd said:


> Actually if I do sell early on. The caravan idea is not a bad one.  Maybe get a seasonal pitch for the summer and then just flog it when I finally get a new van.  I don't have a suitable tow car of course.  Actually, its probably a load of extra hassle.


Another consideration for touring Europe is Motels we travelled for years prior to buying a motorhome using them and if in your position (_almost the same Barry just a newer motorhome_) I think I'd be temped to do it again now with the 90 day rule and no wish to tour UK . Never booked anywhere never went in August never not got a room the 40K spent on a van + running costs will keep you touring for years


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 19, 2021)

Approx 18 months ago we finally sold our mh having got very little use out of it in the previous couple of years, hard decision, but with Covid we are so glad we did.  For the amount of trips we have then b&b’s etc make a lot more financial sense for the present at least, and we make do with  a tent when possible.  Hopefully when things get back to normal(ish) we will go for a people carrier/small van and just have basics put in which will work for us.  If I was in your shoes I’d sell now, and then buy when you can travel properly again/get your knees sorted, as your needs may be different if and when.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 19, 2021)

the classified e bay system is definitely worthwhile i sold my last van for £25k by classified £25 fee instead of £2,500 min , think if i was thinking of selling my van  i would do it now there is no stock anywhere


----------



## mark61 (Jan 19, 2021)

Have done the motel/ B&B thing. Not my cup of tea at all, but better than not going away I suppose.
Car + tent ok too, say every third night in B&B if you wanted.
Van with windows, mattress chucked in back, basic camp stuff, cooker and loo. Do a mixture of B&B campsites and wilding. Certainly wouldn't sniff at that option.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 19, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Car + tent ok too, say every third night in B&B if you wanted.
> Van with windows, mattress chucked in back, basic camp stuff, cooker and loo. Do a mixture of B&B campsites and wilding. Certainly wouldn't sniff at that option.



I used to do loads of this type of stuff Mark, still do occasionally and absolutely love it.

I would return to it in a heartbeat, Julie's not keen though, I may have to refer her to that article in the other thread so she can learn how to behave.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 19, 2021)

barryd said:


> I couldnt do a long trip right now because my knees are now so bad it would just become incredibly tiresome and difficult, plus I cant walk around anywhere.  The saving grace is the scooter as it gets us about so I do enjoy that more than anything but touring involves a hell of a lot of getting in and out, filling up and emptying, and lots of stuff on your feet that you wont notice if you dont have knee problems.  Going static like we have been doing in one spot is a lot easier.  I am hoping to lose weight and then eventually get new knees but how far away that will be I have no idea.  Everything has gone to pot with Covid sadly and my knees wont be a priority for the NHS and private would blow the motorhome budget!
> 
> So I guess I was thinking of maybe a short trip this year in the UK, sell the van and get my health sorted, get covid behind us and then perhaps buy another one. If prices have gone down its a bonus if not then so be it.   Its just possible we wont get away anyway this year and the van will sit unused for another year if I dont sell it..
> 
> Tough decisions.



Are you actually in the queue for new knees. If not I would suggest you start now and get in the queue. by the time you are offered surgery we hopefully will be past this crap and you might be a little happier at the thought of a short stay in hospital. First and foremost you have to get in the queue.


----------



## maingate (Jan 19, 2021)

Barrys motorhome is so old that it was insured against Viking raids.


----------



## barryd (Jan 19, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Are you actually in the queue for new knees. If not I would suggest you start now and get in the queue. by the time you are offered surgery we hopefully will be past this crap and you might be a little happier at the thought of a short stay in hospital. First and foremost you have to get in the queue.



No I am not.  I think I am one of the ones that is in the invisible queue they were talking about on the news the other day.  I had Xrays in December and my doc said did I want her to refer me for Physio but I just thought it pointless, I need to get the weight off and get two new knees. To be honest I didnt press it (it wasnt offered) but maybe I should have.   Im only 54 so hopefully not a right off just yet.  five years ago I had Xrays and MRi scans and they said they would get worse but I was way way to young to have the operations and they said for me they would be risky because of my age and the likelihood I would wear them out quickly.  Repeat ops are not always successful apparently.  Ive heard that many horror stories also I just went along with it but now its just too bad to live with for much longer.  I need to get the weight off first as Ive piled loads on in the last year.  Im working on that.  That might make a big difference, it did last time. 

So I dunno about the van.  Its not that big a deal really.  Being able to walk is though and I thats more important.  I guess when I feel like this the prospect of going motorhoming is not that appealing anyway.  I think it needs a few more conversations with Mrs D really. See what she wants to do.  I suspect if we sell, it will be after we have had one last trip in it.  

Really appreciate all the suggestions.  Ill never be going back to Tents though!!!


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes you wre too young before (you gave all the reasons)
But once you have lost weight a full re-assessment needed.
Best wishes !


----------



## Tookey (Jan 20, 2021)

After reading more info Barry I think you should sell as you will never get a better price and having the advantage of no time limitations you can price high. I would wait until spring and the impulsive buyers have felt some sun on their face and get all excited about parking next to beaches in Cornwall (little do they know). Presently the type of buyers that are looking will have done proper research and won't pay premium prices.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 20, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I used to do loads of this type of stuff Mark, still do occasionally and absolutely love it.
> 
> I would return to it in a heartbeat, *Julie's not keen though, I may have to refer her to that article in the other thread so she can learn how to behave*.



Compulsive death wish syndrome, Rob?


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 20, 2021)

barryd said:


> No I am not.  I think I am one of the ones that is in the invisible queue they were talking about on the news the other day.  I had Xrays in December and my doc said did I want her to refer me for Physio but I just thought it pointless, I need to get the weight off and get two new knees. To be honest I didnt press it (it wasnt offered) but maybe I should have.   Im only 54 so hopefully not a right off just yet.  five years ago I had Xrays and MRi scans and they said they would get worse but I was way way to young to have the operations and they said for me they would be risky because of my age and the likelihood I would wear them out quickly.  Repeat ops are not always successful apparently.  Ive heard that many horror stories also I just went along with it but now its just too bad to live with for much longer.  I need to get the weight off first as Ive piled loads on in the last year.  Im working on that.  That might make a big difference, it did last time.
> 
> So I dunno about the van.  Its not that big a deal really.  Being able to walk is though and I thats more important.  I guess when I feel like this the prospect of going motorhoming is not that appealing anyway.  I think it needs a few more conversations with Mrs D really. See what she wants to do.  I suspect if we sell, it will be after we have had one last trip in it.
> 
> Really appreciate all the suggestions.  Ill never be going back to Tents though!!!..



What do you do though, suffer now and get to a point where eventually you can't do anything or bite the bullet now and set off down the road to get them sorted which could possibly take 3 years before you are running around like a spring chicken again.
If your area is anything like ours you have to go see the physio first for a muscular skeletal review and they then refer you on to see a consultant if they don't think they can help you. In my own case I am not letting my left hip get as bad as the right one did  before having a 2nd hip replacement  I saw the physio initially, qpprox 12 weeks later saw the consultant early last March and we agreed to put anything off for 6 months in light of what was coming, I saw the consultant again just before Christmas and again put it back due to what was obviously coming and opting for a telephone consultation in another 6 months. These things take time that's why i say get in the queue now, these things don't get better on their own. Consider how much worse you are now than 2-3 years ago. It is a big daunting desicion but one that could turn your life around.  It's all good fun and something to look forward to.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 20, 2021)

barryd said:


> No I am not.  I think I am one of the ones that is in the invisible queue they were talking about on the news the other day.  I had Xrays in December and my doc said did I want her to refer me for Physio but I just thought it pointless, I need to get the weight off and get two new knees. To be honest I didnt press it (it wasnt offered) but maybe I should have.   Im only 54 so hopefully not a right off just yet.  five years ago I had Xrays and MRi scans and they said they would get worse but I was way way to young to have the operations and they said for me they would be risky because of my age and the likelihood I would wear them out quickly.  Repeat ops are not always successful apparently.  Ive heard that many horror stories also I just went along with it but now its just too bad to live with for much longer.  I need to get the weight off first as Ive piled loads on in the last year.  Im working on that.  That might make a big difference, it did last time.
> 
> So I dunno about the van.  Its not that big a deal really.  Being able to walk is though and I thats more important.  I guess when I feel like this the prospect of going motorhoming is not that appealing anyway.  I think it needs a few more conversations with Mrs D really. See what she wants to do.  I suspect if we sell, it will be after we have had one last trip in it.
> 
> Really appreciate all the suggestions.  Ill never be going back to Tents though!!!



It sounds like you are in the same position I was regarding your knees. I suffered for years gradually getting worse, on a high dosage of ibrufon prescription drugs etc, etc.
4 years ago went to gp who referred me and had X-rays and scans. had physio and injections in both knees to no avail and was finally referred to a consultant.
Within 8 weeks of seeing the consultant had first knee done followed by the second knee 6 months later. 
I have to say I wish I had pushed my gp to go down the replacement route years ago, now have no pain, can walk for miles and Im 3/4" taller into the bargain as my legs were bowed due to my knees collapsing.
You need to push your gp and get on the waiting list asap. regarding your age and repeat ops my neighbour had both knees done 20 years ago and 2 years ago had one replaced. He had no problems and was up and about 6 weeks later aged 80.


----------



## barryd (Jan 21, 2021)

Ok thanks.  Sorry for the late response. Been a bit busy for a change!

Ill call my GP I think and see what they can do without me seeing someone. Im not going for Physio or face to face stuff in a hospital though until I have had a vaccine. Apparently I am pretty high risk so its just not worth it.  Plus the NHS have enough to cope with right now.

I suspect I wont get on the replacement list though as already suggested unless I go through the physio / consultant route first. Maybe not, I dont know.

As for the van. Still undecided but I agree that its probably best waiting until the nice weather arrives.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 22, 2021)

my knees are painful rather than disabling but jan used to work in an orthapedic ward and she made me report it just to create a record of a problem because that countback is one of the tools used to prioritise treatment , too many people soldier on and then the problem is irreversible when they are looking for treatment,


----------



## barryd (Jan 22, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> my knees are painful rather than disabling but jan used to work in an orthapedic ward and she made me report it just to create a record of a problem because that countback is one of the tools used to prioritise treatment , too many people soldier on and then the problem is irreversible when they are looking for treatment,



Booked a telephone call appointment with my GP this morning for 11am just now.  will discuss it with him.   I hadnt considered however that if you leave it too late the problem might be irreversible.  Thats a bit scary!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 22, 2021)

sorry barry not meaning to be a doommonger (enough of that around) she means that if you leave it too long you stop almost all activity because of the pain by the time you have the surgery muscles etc are too far gone at your relatively young age i’m sure you’ll make a full recovery


----------



## barryd (Jan 22, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> sorry barry not meaning to be a doommonger (enough of that around) she means that if you leave it too long you stop almost all activity because of the pain by the time you have the surgery muscles etc are too far gone at your relatively young age i’m sure you’ll make a full recovery



No its fine.  Its spurred me on to speak to the quack which I have now done.  He is referring me to the Physio now who he says may well be able to work with me remotely.  Apparently its the Physio that will refer me to the surgeon, my GP cant.  He can refer me to a private hospital but even they might not do the operations until I get my weight down. Plus it will be about £30k for two knees.  Mrs D is moaning about me spending £3-4k on a bike so she will have a heart attack if I tell her Im blowing £30k on two new knees.   He said there is no chance of the NHS doing it until I am no longer fat.  Again perhaps because of my age I dunno.

So at least I am on some kind of list now and I am tackling the weight.

So. All I have to do, is lose about four or five stone, do some remote Physio, not get Covid, get two new knees and then a new motorhome!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 22, 2021)

barryd said:


> No its fine.  Its spurred me on to speak to the quack which I have now done.  He is referring me to the Physio now who he says may well be able to work with me remotely.  Apparently its the Physio that will refer me to the surgeon, my GP cant.  He can refer me to a private hospital but even they might not do the operations until I get my weight down. Plus it will be about £30k for two knees.  Mrs D is moaning about me spending £3-4k on a bike so she will have a heart attack if I tell her Im blowing £30k on two new knees.   He said there is no chance of the NHS doing it until I am no longer fat.  Again perhaps because of my age I dunno.
> 
> So at least I am on some kind of list now and I am tackling the weight.
> 
> So. All I have to do, is lose about four or five stone, do some remote Physio, not get Covid, get two new knees and then a new motorhome!



£30k Barry for 2 knees!

Is that capped?


----------



## mark61 (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm sure Trev can put you in touch with someone who will sort ya knees out for a lot less.   
I only know London prices.


----------



## maingate (Jan 22, 2021)

Robmac said:


> £30k Barry for 2 knees!
> 
> Is that capped?



Kneecapping would be a good solution.

In fact I would even volunteer to do it, After a short course of instruction from Trev of course.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 22, 2021)

£12,500 for a private knee in Belfast December 19. Otherwise 2 year wait to see consultant then 2years before operation. That is the state of the NHS in N. Ireland before Covid.

Davy


----------



## barryd (Jan 22, 2021)

maingate said:


> Kneecapping would be a good solution.
> 
> In fact I would even volunteer to do it, After a short course of instruction from Trev of course.



After everything I have done for you an all!!  Evil, Pure evil. Kicking a poor cripple when he is down.  I hope you get Liver for ya tea!


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jan 24, 2021)

Classified is only 20 quid all in for a month, nothing else to pay Barry, I used to do auctions but too much hassle, yours is worth 10 to 12k, do a search to confirm.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Classified is only 20 quid all in for a month, nothing else to pay Barry, I used to do auctions but too much hassle, yours is worth 10 to 12k, do a search to confirm.



Maybe more than that. The Kontiki's set the standard in the UK in their day and still hold good today. Even older models are still sought after as a spacious and comfortable motorhome.

Personally I would be looking for more like 15k if it's in good nick. Maybe I'm a bit out of touch with the market now?


----------



## barryd (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks Rob and Kev. I actually figured nearer Kevs figures but then with it all going a bit daft who knows?   I only paid £16250 for it nearly 13 years ago!  Mind you, dread to think what Ive spent on it since.   I agree Kev that the classified ad seems the best option for just £20. Might stick it on Autotrader as well. (If I do sell of course).

The other question is what about all the extras?  I always got the impression that they dont generally make much difference to a sale but I could be wrong plus there is the hassle of removing them.

For example.  There is the Camos Dome on the roof.  I dont even have any idea how its secured but that would be expensive to replace.

The solar panel and MPPT controller I think I would leave. It wasnt that expensive. About £300 all in fitted.

Gaslow (Bottle is ancient now anyway)

Then there is the question of the Scooter rack. Is it a bonus or a hindrance?  Its an expensive rack professional fitted by Armitage but I wouldnt transfer it to a new van, I would get a new one fitted.  IT might not be what a prospective buyer wants though.  I have a Fammia cycle rack (takes 3 or 4 bikes) in the garage so would you remove that scooter rack and refit that or just offer to throw the Fammia rack in and let them deal with it?  I know it will require a mechanic to remove the scooter rack as I bet it will be pretty much seized now, its not been removed for years.


----------



## mfw (Jan 24, 2021)

barryd said:


> Thanks Rob and Kev. I actually figured nearer Kevs figures but then with it all going a bit daft who knows?   I only paid £16250 for it nearly 13 years ago!  Mind you, dread to think what Ive spent on it since.   I agree Kev that the classified ad seems the best option for just £20. Might stick it on Autotrader as well. (If I do sell of course).
> 
> The other question is what about all the extras?  I always got the impression that they dont generally make much difference to a sale but I could be wrong plus there is the hassle of removing them.
> 
> ...


Have to say extras are generally something that makes it more desirable and easier to sell they wont add much to the value of it - it is still an old van


----------



## RSD7a (Jan 24, 2021)

barryd said:


> Thanks Rob and Kev. I actually figured nearer Kevs figures but then with it all going a bit daft who knows?   I only paid £16250 for it nearly 13 years ago!  Mind you, dread to think what Ive spent on it since.   I agree Kev that the classified ad seems the best option for just £20. Might stick it on Autotrader as well. (If I do sell of course).
> 
> The other question is what about all the extras?  I always got the impression that they dont generally make much difference to a sale but I could be wrong plus there is the hassle of removing them.
> 
> ...


----------



## RSD7a (Jan 24, 2021)

It sounds to me Barry that in your heart you have already decided to sell it but your head keeps finding reasons not to. Which will you follow?


----------



## barryd (Jan 24, 2021)

mfw said:


> Have to say extras are generally something that makes it more desirable and easier to sell they wont add much to the value of it - it is still an old van



Which is why I wondered if I would be better off removing the Camos Dome.  Its old but it still works. Chances are the replacement van (Whenever that arrives) may well have a sat dish but if not I could save a chunk of money by installing the new one but I have concerns about removing the dish.  Cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## barryd (Jan 24, 2021)

RSD7a said:


> It sounds to me Barry that in your heart you have already decided to sell it but your head keeps finding reasons not to. Which will you follow?



It might even be the other way around!   Dont know is the answer.  There are so many unknowns about the future but forewarned is forearmed so this thread will help me make that decision and be useful should I go ahead and sell this year.

The other thing that I just realised might be a problem if we were considering an early spring trip before we sold this year was the covid Vaccines.  Its likely ours might be at different times.  I suspect I might get called in March or early April but Michelle might well be May or even June.  Neither of us want to miss that call.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

barryd said:


> Which is why I wondered if I would be better off removing the Camos Dome.  Its old but it still works. Chances are the replacement van (Whenever that arrives) may well have a sat dish but if not I could save a chunk of money by installing the new one but I have concerns about removing the dish.  Cross that bridge when I come to it.



If it was me I wouldn't bother.

I would only remove something from my van when selling it if:

a) You genuinely want to keep the item and would definitely use it on a future van

Or if the item has:

b)  A significantly high value, but wouldn't actually affect the sales price for the whole van if it was removed.
c)  The item is particularly desirable to others and therefore financially worth selling on separately.  

Bear in mind with c) that lots of things are currently difficult to get hold of and the situation will likely only get worse, not better.
That's good for the sellers, not so much for buyers - but they will buy anyway if they want/need something enough!

It's a hard decision to make. Parting with your van, that is!

Now might be a very good time to sell, stash the money and buy another vehicle in the future when you're good and ready - and when we are properly allowed back out again! Who knows? Maybe we might be facing a mini-depression over the next few months/years and prices will be all over the place? Everything in life is a risk, but things are even more volatile than in any recent history right now.

You will probably have to pay more for your next vehicle, but that's usually the case anyway.


----------



## RSD7a (Jan 24, 2021)

barryd said:


> It might even be the other way around!   Dont know is the answer.  There are so many unknowns about the future but forewarned is forearmed so this thread will help me make that decision and be useful should I go ahead and sell this year.
> 
> The other thing that I just realised might be a problem if we were considering an early spring trip before we sold this year was the covid Vaccines.  Its likely ours might be at different times.  I suspect I might get called in March or early April but Michelle might well be May or even June.  Neither of us want to miss that call.


The future is unpredictable and full of unknowns including all the things you haven't thought of. You might blow your brains out overthinking it. Follow your heart


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jan 24, 2021)

As you assume Barry, extras simply make it more attractive to the buyer, more for your dosh so to speak, but there are bargains to be had, this just popped up on  a saved search on eBay (I never look elsewhere to  much messing about putting details in of what you want) tie down what you want and save the search.

Too long for us, but might do you, narrow as well IIRC.









						Autotrail Cheyenne 696G SE Mercedes-Benz Auto 4 Berth Motorhome 2006  | eBay
					

Autotrail Cheyenne 696. EFOY fuel cell.Super efficient and economical generator allowing you to live off the grid for extended periods. Just google it if your not sure what is is and it will leave you impressed.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 24, 2021)

The other option for your knees is to come over to Belfast where Trev could point you in the direction of ‘people’ who would do your knees for free. Choice of Black & Decker or 9mm.
You can then claim compensation (not sure what the current rate is), get priority knee replacements and DLA for life.

It used to be claimed that there were some in the country who adopted this as a lifestyle choice.

Davy


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jan 24, 2021)

Gross.


----------



## mjvw (Jan 24, 2021)

Very cheap price and an email for info I would be tempted to approach with caution, just my opinion.








						Autotrail Cheyenne 696G SE Mercedes-Benz Auto 4 Berth Motorhome 2006  | eBay
					

Autotrail Cheyenne 696. EFOY fuel cell.Super efficient and economical generator allowing you to live off the grid for extended periods. Just google it if your not sure what is is and it will leave you impressed.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jan 24, 2021)

Sadly I'm inclined to agree, I didn't look at the price, one doesn't have to don't you know   


I have a filter on, it should only show £15-20k


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jan 24, 2021)

One to finish off Barry ???









						2001 / 51 Ford Transit MWB Hightop Camper Van Conversion - PART FINISHED PROJECT  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2001 / 51 Ford Transit MWB Hightop Camper Van Conversion - PART FINISHED PROJECT at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## mjvw (Jan 24, 2021)

mjvw said:


> Very cheap price and an email for info I would be tempted to approach with caution, just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fact look at what else is being sold by that seller deffo a scam.









						Land Rover Defender 90 2.5 TD5 Hard Top 3dr  | eBay
					

139k VOSA verified miles and fully HPI clear. Rear load area is fully sound insulated and carpeted. Upgraded speakers front and rear & subwoofer. Chassis is superb being galvanised, 2 sets of keys.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 24, 2021)

Pudsey Bear said:


> As you assume Barry, extras simply make it more attractive to the buyer, more for your dosh so to speak, but there are bargains to be had, this just popped up on  a saved search on eBay (I never look elsewhere to  much messing about putting details in of what you want) tie down what you want and save the search.
> 
> Too long for us, but might do you, narrow as well IIRC.
> 
> ...



Definitely the "same old, same old" scammers still at work there, Pudsey   

That other van link you've posted up is older than Barry's current one, I think?


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jan 24, 2021)

Nah!! Barry has the worlds oldest Tiki Bar.


----------



## maingate (Jan 24, 2021)

barryd said:


> Which is why I wondered if I would be better off removing the Camos Dome.  Its old but it still works. Chances are the replacement van (Whenever that arrives) may well have a sat dish but if not I could save a chunk of money by installing the new one but I have concerns about removing the dish.  Cross that bridge when I come to it.



Stop dreaming and get real Barry. 

Are you able to disconnect the wiring, then get up on the roof to remove it and fill in the holes left behind? Velcro is no good to stop your roof leaking.


----------



## colinm (Jan 24, 2021)

Pudsey Bear said:


> One to finish off Barry ???



Eats shoots and leaves.


----------



## barryd (Jan 24, 2021)

Just so you know.  I won't be removing anything. My motorhome man will be. The Camos dome cost in 2008 £1400 so god knows what they cost now but it's questionable now if we would need it. It wont add much to the value though. The footprint is crap in Europe now and most stuff we watch on the laptop or stream now. What I don't know is how Leisure tech secured it.  If its stuck down then it could be a big problem to remove it. 

As for a replacement van it's narrowed down to two maybe three. Bailey approach 760se, swift 496 esprit highline (luton) or maybe a later lunar roadstar 726.  Last time I looked there were very few available and prices were much higher than a year ago.  No rush though.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Jan 24, 2021)

Not got the numbers Barry, but bear in mind Baileys are possibly the widest vans out there and might be a problem for where you park yours.

Swift that I looked at just now seemed expensive, Roadstar looks good value for money though https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lunar-Ro...888470?hash=item366b16c596:g:vkAAAOSwKblfdB9b


----------



## barryd (Jan 24, 2021)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Not got the numbers Barry, but bear in mind Baileys are possibly the widest vans out there and might be a problem for where you park yours.
> 
> Swift that I looked at just now seemed expensive, Roadstar looks good value for money though https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lunar-Ro...888470?hash=item366b16c596:g:vkAAAOSwKblfdB9b



Cheers Kev. The Roadstar will likely just about fit on the drive. I dont think the Bailey or the Swift will. They are both about 7" wider.  However I know the Bailey and Swift have enough payload to take the rack and scooter but I only think the Roadstar might, could be touch and go.  There is an undercover motorhome storage place just round the corner at a farm though so if it dont fit, it can go there.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 24, 2021)

You may wish to add something like donedeal.ie to your list of possible sources. It is likely to broaden your chances of coming across a U shaped lounge and a British make which seem to be high on your list.
Historically importing a secondhand Motorhome from the UK into the Rep of Ireland could be a bit of a faff as they add a tax which rarely seems to equate to the value of the van. I don’t know how things work the other way round and it may take a while for new rules to take effect after the withdrawal.
A lot of the adverts are dealer related, but same as autotrader etc. Autotrader also has an .ie version which might be worth a look.

Davy


----------



## mfw (Jan 25, 2021)

barryd said:


> Just so you know.  I won't be removing anything. My motorhome man will be. The Camos dome cost in 2008 £1400 so god knows what they cost now but it's questionable now if we would need it. It wont add much to the value though. The footprint is crap in Europe now and most stuff we watch on the laptop or stream now. What I don't know is how Leisure tech secured it.  If its stuck down then it could be a big problem to remove it.
> 
> As for a replacement van it's narrowed down to two maybe three. Bailey approach 760se, swift 496 esprit highline (luton) or maybe a later lunar roadstar 726.  Last time I looked there were very few available and prices were much higher than a year ago.  No rush though.


Personally i would not bother taking anything off it's old now and probably more trouble than it is worth just sell the lot at the price you want or price it high but open to offers


----------



## barryd (Jan 25, 2021)

mfw said:


> Personally i would not bother taking anything off it's old now and probably more trouble than it is worth just sell the lot at the price you want or price it high but open to offers



I think you might be right. It was mainly the Dome but it may well be an attractive selling point.  I did wonder if the scooter rack might also be given that there are so few vans with a rear lounge with enough payload to safely take a rack and here is one fully kitted out ready to go but I suspect with it being and old van it might be more likely to attract a family buyer on a budget.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 25, 2021)

barryd said:


> I think you might be right. It was mainly the Dome but it may well be an attractive selling point.  I did wonder if the scooter rack might also be given that there are so few vans with a rear lounge with enough payload to safely take a rack and here is one fully kitted out ready to go but I suspect with it being and old van it might be more likely to attract a family buyer on a budget.



The way things are going economy wise and with the B word, I reckon demand for campers across the board might outstrip supply for a wee while yet...?

And that includes older models...


----------



## mfw (Jan 25, 2021)

Just be realistic on price you will accept it is an old van and there are other vans out there at reasonable money but without all the extras therefore making your van more desirable to people - if it was me and it had 2 refillables i'd probably take 2nd bottle and replace it with exchange and it would not effect description or end value but it is only a saving of £100 or thereabouts for 2nd bottle and the hose 2nd hand value wise


----------

